# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Die Typologie der Forenbenutzer – eine Dokumentation des Grauens

## Enrico

Du hast eine Frage und brauchst den Rat eines Experten, kennst aber keinen, und wendest du dich an ein Forum.  Du wirst diesen Schritt bereuen!


Beispiel





Angenommen vor uns liegt eine Banane und wir kennen uns mit Bananen nicht aus. Da wir keine Banenexperten kennen, wenden wir uns an ein imaginäres Obstforum:




> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe hier kann man mir helfen. Ich habe im Supermarkt eine Banane gekauft, und weiß nicht wie man die isst. Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die schält und ob man die Schale mitessen kann?
> 
> Danke Michael



Mindestens 90% der Antworten lassen sich einem der unten beschriebenen Typen zuordnen und sind natürlich völlig nutzlos. Und es gibt diese Ausprägungen überall, egal ob es um Teddybären oder DDR-Devotionalien geht:



Der Elitäre




> *Obst kauft man nur im Fachhändler, da wird einem auch erklärt wie man es isst. Wer sein Obst im Supermarkt kauft hat’s nicht anders verdient, aber Hauptsache Geiz ist geil!*
> Der Elitäre benutzt nur das Beste, oder zumindest sollen das alle glauben, und daher lässt er keine Gelegenheit aus um Newbies und User mit wenig Budget vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Hilfreich sind seine Kommentare eigentlich nie.



Der alte Hase




> *Wenn man keine Ahnung hat was man kauft, sollte man besser die Finger davon lassen. Ich empfehle kernlose Trauben zum Einstieg.*
> Der alte Hase weiß eine Menge, und er hat all dieses Wissen durch leidvolle Erfahrung angehäuft. Warum also sollte ein dahergelaufener Anfänger die Weisheit auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert bekommen?


 

Der Fanboy




> *Bananen kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht, ich verwende ausschließlich Mango-Produkte.*
> Der Fanboy braucht keinen Gott, seine Religion ist eine Marke, ein bestimmtes System oder ein Produkt. Man findet ihn häufig in IT-Foren (Apple, Linux) aber im Prinzip überall wo man sich zwischen verschiedenen Dingen entscheiden kann (Coke-Pepsi, Katzen-Hunde, etc. ). Sobald sich Fanboys in das Thema einschalten ist alles verloren, die weitere Diskussion wird zu einem wüsten Schlagabtausch der Fanlager.



Der Mitteilsame




> *Mit Bananen kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber ich hab hier eine Kiwi, die schneidet man am Besten in der Mitte durch und löffelt sie aus.*
> Der Mitteilsame erzählt gern von sich, und nutzt jede Gelegenheit die sich dazu bietet. Auch wenn er zum Thema eigentlich nichts betragen kann, hat er immer eine persönliche Anekdote bereit. Oft führen seine Posts dazu dass die Diskussion im Anschluss völlig die Richtung ändert.



Der Genervte




> *Hast du schon die Suchfunktion oder Google benutzt? Die Frage wurde schon 1000x beantwortet.*
> Niemand hat ihn gezwungen sich die Frage anzusehen, er hat es trotzdem getan, und ist nun mies gelaunt weil ihm 20 Sekunden seiner Lebenszeit gestohlen wurden. Seine Antwort ist häufig nur eine bloße Ahnung, einen konkreten Hinweis auf eine schon existierende Lösung gibt er nicht. Eine Antwort à la “habe ich schon getan, da war nix” ignoriert er meist.


 

Der Geschäftsmann




> *Ich hab hier noch ein paar Äpfel rumliegen, die sind super, willst du die vielleicht kaufen?*
> Seine Wohnung liegt voll von Dingen, die er mal gekauft aber irgendwann durch Besseres ersetzt hat. Weil seine Freundin langsam gern das Wohnzimmer wieder benutzen würde, muss er den Krempel loswerden, was er unabhängig von Thema oder Fragestellung versucht.


 

Der Schein-Experte




> *Um welche Sorte handelt es sich denn genau? Wenn du eine ordentlich Antwort haben möchtest musst du auch präzise Fragen stellen. Am besten du macht auch noch Fotos von der Banane.*
> Er hat eigentlich keine Ahnung von Bananen, sondern nur auf dem Cover einer Fachzeitschrift mal den Namen gelesen. Um allen Anwesenden dennoch zeigen zu können was für ein Super-Duper-Profi er doch ist, verlangt er Details, in der Hoffnung diese nicht geliefert zu bekommen.  Sollte man ihn doch mit den Infos versorgen können verlangt er in der Regel nach noch genauerer Beschreibung oder lässt alternativ gar nichts mehr von sich hören.


 

Der Netzwerker




> *Bitte stelle dich doch erstmal vor. Wir haben dazu das Unterforum “Vorstellungsrunde”.*
> Das Thema ist ihm eigentlich egal, er will Leute kennen lernen, und am besten welche die nicht nur in seiner Fantasie existieren. Den ganzen Tag hat er ein Auge auf seinen Forum-Postkorb und von ihm stammen mindestens 28 Threads zum Thema “Usertreffen” die alle ohne Antwort geblieben sind.


 

Der Admin




> *Du hast deine Frage im Forum “Obst – Allgemein” gepostet, es gehört aber in die Kategorie “Allgemeine Fragen zum Verzehr gelber Früchte”. Ich habe den Thread dorthin verschoben.*
> Er ist bereits 1998 Mitglied im Obstforum und mächtig stolz darauf. Seit 2008 ist er auch Admin und nimmt er seine Rolle sehr ernst. Er durchforstet in regelmäßigen Abständen das Forum nach neuen Aufgaben für Organisationstalente wie ihn. Sein Berufswunsch als Kind war Dorfpolizist.


 

Der Troll – Danke an Karsten




> *Ganz einfach, du musst die Banane quetschen und den Brei rausdrücken, danach kannst du die Schale essen!*
> Der Troll ist ein stiller Vertreter, der mit niemandem Streit haben möchte. Erst hilft er Mami beim Abwasch, und dann seinem kleinen Bruder bei den Hausaufgaben. Leider kehrt sich sein Gemüt um,  sobald zwischen ihm und dem Rest der Menschheit ein Internetforum steht – ab diesem Moment wird er zu einem dunklen Lord, der sich ausschließlich von dunkler Materie, Wut und Hass ernährt.


 

[Ergänzung 19.02.2015 – 12:30 Uhr]



Der Google-/Wikipedia – Typ




> *Laut Wikipedia ist das „Fruchtfleisch“ vieler Sorten der Musa × paradisiaca und anderer Hybriden essbar.*
> Auch der Google/Wikipedia-Typ hat keine Ahnung von der Materie, kann die Frage aber in ein Suchfeld eingeben und das Ergebnis per Copy&Paste zurück ins Forum transportieren. Häufig besitzt er einen Doktotitel, weiß aber selbst nicht genau warum.



Der Rechtschreibwart




> *Du hast ein Komma nach dem Wort “schält” vergessen. Bitte bemühe dich um eine korrekte Interpunktion wenn du erwartest dass wir uns um deine Probleme kümmern.*
> Er sieht Rechtschreibfehler als Angriff auf seine Intelligenz und diese wiederum als überdurchschnittlich. In der Schule war er Liebling der Lehrer aber von allen anderen gehasst, daran hat sich wenig geändert, aber Lehrer hat er heutzutage nicht mehr.


 



Habe ich was vergessen, kennt ihr noch mehr?

Quelle: http://atomaffe.de/blog/index.php/20...n-des-grauens/

----------


## frank_rt

so ist es halt. 1 frage tausend antworten. und jeder will recht haben. demografie ist schon bescheiden ::

----------


## guido

die Frage lautete:

_Hallo zusammen,
 ich hoffe hier kann man mir helfen. Ich habe im Supermarkt eine Banane gekauft, und weiß nicht wie man die isst. Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die schält und ob man die Schale mitessen kann?

 Danke Michael_ 

Der "Nichtbananenkenner" würde noch fragen:
"Warum ist die Banane krumm ?"

Antwort: 

Weil sie 40 Jahre lang einen Bogen um die DDR machen musste.... ::

----------


## Erich

Richtig, da fehlte doch noch ein typischer Forenbenutzertyp: der Besserwessi, der OT jede noch so kleine Chance nutzt, einen Ossiwitz (oder was er dafür hält) mit meterlangem Bart zu platzieren  ::

----------

